# CFM Coupling Increase



## binder38 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have (2) 8 CMF compressors. I want to do Sandblasting and the gun requires 14 CFM.

Can I couple these 2 compressors using a "T" and increase the CFM output to the blasting gun?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm not positive but I believe you would still only have 8 cfm you would effectively have a large tank that recovers quicker


----------



## binder38 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, that's what my friend told me, but I needed a more knowledgeable person to confirm it.
Again, thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------

